# Forced by an ENTJ



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

MY ENTJ friend made me make an intro.
I don't feel an need to stand in front of the class and get attention.
But if you must know i am an INTJ and a Type 5W4 SP/SO/SX
Ask if you want to know.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings knght990 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum knght990. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Haha. Sucks to be you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TheDOtster (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey! I didn't _force _you to write an intro, I merely _suggested _you write one...in a slightly forceful way :tongue:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

lol, ok i didnt mind, i liked being forced to do it. Thanks D
:crazy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Now we know who wears the pants in the relationship.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Just friends, the girl i have the hots for ...... um nevermind


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitty for you:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sweet cats rule, dogs drool. Now tell me how i can do that too.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Are you good with artistic mediums? Which one's? Including musical, performing arts, etc. Are you confident?, really?


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Not confident, i can be excellent at musical instruments, but im not artistic, and i dont apply myself at all in this field. I tend to be creative with structured things, for example i created a class for an aviation school, i teach the class but keep changing the system to try and make it better.
I want to go back to school for both MBA and masters in architecture so i can certify, but not as a career, mostly because i have an interest in it. Specific discipline would be room acoustics.Though i dont expect that i will be innovative or uniquely creative.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the cats. Mine just died recently and i miss his cynical-ness.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

knght990 said:


> Not confident, i can be excellent at musical instruments, but im not artistic, and i dont apply myself at all in this field. I tend to be creative with structured things, for example i created a class for an aviation school, i teach the class but keep changing the system to try and make it better.
> I want to go back to school for both MBA and masters in architecture so i can certify, but not as a career, mostly because i have an interest in it. Specific discipline would be room acoustics.Though i dont expect that i will be innovative or uniquely creative.


Neither am I. I think I should be or that people take me as such. You make me think it's possible for me to be an INTJ. Architecture is something I find really fascinating also. Are you a reckless driver? Do you push the limits of things? Are you clumsy? Do you have a favorite architect? building? style? I went to NYC once and I took the girl I was seeing off and on at the time into all the churces we passed by. We both genuinely stood in awe at the sight of the intricacy of the stain glass. Churches get the best architecture IMO.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Introverted Intuitives for the win!

Welcome dude!


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

I do drive fast, I dont consider myself aggressive, but most people do, i think i only drive aggressively as a defense mechanism, like when im extremely frustrated ill get on I-4 and try and beat my time over a stretch of road without getting a ticket.
I don't believe that because someone tells me it is a limit, that i should accept it as a limit. I have alot of engineer friends that tell me things are impossible because they were taught something. I usually challenge these assertions even when i know im wrong.
I do occasionally run into immovable objects, like doorways, wings, etc. but i also play a ton of video games and do quite well. I think it has alot to do with how many things im crunching on in my mind. No power left over to navigate around objects.
I'm not sure i have a favorite yet as i know so little about architecture, but i love buildings like the Empire state building. Not sure what style that is. I do love churches and castles usually for some innovative thing like arches. There is an airport terminal that is made from a single arch that is a great circle and i think that i absolutely amazing. I love things like pocket doors. Japanese homes with the modular interiors. wide open old factory buildings, iron work, etc. I dislike cramped areas.
I think the places needs to allow me to have some special ownership over the idea of its creation. Like i know something others don't. Then i tend to like it. Example, the Empire state building was modified to allow the mooring of airships like the Hindenburg even though it was unsuccessful and is now an antenna. (an image of that is a movie studio logo)


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

How do you get the similarminds into your signature?


----------

